# Is their hope. Tested 10dp3dt bfn



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

I stupidly tested yesterday 10dp3dt and it was negative. I used first response early detection so I'm pretty sure it's all over. The reason why I tested early was last time I got bfp 11dp3dt so thought it would work. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday but I don't seem to hv any symptoms anymore except tiredness and bloated belly. I feel so depressed was sure it worked this time. Has anyone had bfn with FRED at this time and then got bfp, long shot I know


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please someone? I'm literally going


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiya hun,
Sorry im not much help but im pretty sure that you have tested too early   Each cycle is different just because you got a BFP last time at 11dp3dt it isnt a given you would this time. 

Keep the faith hun and dont test until your otd, which is easy for me to say by next week i will be trying to find all sorts of excuses to test early!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## CharlieClarke (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Peace

On my first cycle I tested early and got a positive 5 days early with FR, it was correct.
I'm on my 2ww as well, otd tomorrow, tested Thur neg, tested fri, neg, tested sat neg. Today my period arrived!

I know how you feel hun as your preying you have just tested too early, and that could be the case.

Many people get negatives right up to test date then get the positive on the actual day.

Good Luck Hun xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I got a positive 8dp 3dt first cycle but loads of women on here tested day before n got neg then BFP on OTD so don't give up hope yet xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

awww hunny i do feel your pain cos ive done it myself. you will find threads on here of woman who have had bfns then its changed. Theres just no way to know at all. Just try your best to do whatever you need to to get through the nxt few days and try and resist testing again. sending you a big


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,I tested 12p2dt and got bfn,I tested cos felt exactly the way I felt every month when period was due,bad cramps etc,I also used first response!!however I then tested the next evening and got bfp so it really can change!!good luck xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

You could still be in the race honey, on my last attempt I POAS and tested negative 9 days after a 5 day transfer (ie one day further than you following a 3dt). Later that day I was cutting up fruit, so distressed I cut my finger badly. The test kits at home could be used with blood as well as urine. I squeezed a few drops of blood onto the test stick - it came up positive. 3 days later on my OTD, also my birthday I did a clearblue digital which came up as Pregnant 2-3 weeks, so not even in the lowest range. Sadly I went on to m/c, but it goes to show it's not over til the fat lady sings. The clinics tell you to wait that long for a reason, if everyone's result was accurate that soon we'd all be told to test then.

Best of luck, hugs and prayers to all currently in a 2ww

B xxx


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your reassurance, it means so much. I'm feeling better today. I'm accepting that it hasn't worked but I'll test on Wednesday and until then I'll keep being good, no wine or caffine.

I think the hardest thing is the feeling of failure and disappointment, also we've only got one more go so the pressures on for it to work. Also for the first time we've actually been talking about life without children which is so hard.  To everyone going thru this, I'm hoping this makes me stronger


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I tested from day 9 to day 14 all bfn
day 15 showed bfp 

Donna


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

That gives me some hope Donna, what tests were u using? Im just not that positive as I used first response


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

i used numerous
first response, predictor (which also gave me bfn on day 15!) clearblue, boots own

It was First response that gave me bfp on day 15 the others said bfn


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Did u see my msg hun?I used first response on 12dp2dt and got bfn but next evenin got a bfp!!don't give up!!xx


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Jen, I'm praying for a miracle like yours. But I'm just believing it's over, it's actually weirdly easier than keeping the glimmer of hope and having to deal with another disappointment.


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi girls, totally with you all on this one, I am 10dp2dt and had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning and again this evening - trying to stay positive but failing miserably. OTD is Wednesday, also going straight for bloods, though i have never actually made it to OTD before AF   This is our third and last go, soooo hard to give up.

Good luck to us all  

S x


----------

